# bitless bridles



## lucky seven (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a gelding that I will start training next year. I am looking over the available tack options and wonder if anyone uses a bitless bridle for driving. I am thinking this might be a good way to go as my mini never has had a bit in his mouth and maybe not miss one? Any comments are welcome. Thanks


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 30, 2010)

I always begin my groundwork in a cavesson and halter, but would never consider actually driving bitless; though some do.

There have been several threads on this subject...you can check them out by doing a word search at the bottom of the page.

FYI...If you feel you might ever wish to compete, either in open, or sanctioned shows...you must use a bit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 1, 2010)

i was volunteering at an AMHA show last summer. A driving competitor was driving bitless. The judges were upset about it, but there was nothing in the rule book requiring a bit so they had to let it pass. Not sure if the rule about an overcheck/sidecheck would have applied to the exhibitor.

I did not see the equipment up close so don't know exactly what kind of bridle was being used.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 1, 2010)

I have just e-mailed both registries in reference to this and hope to get an answer. Personally, although what is in the rulebook is vague...probably due to the fact that bitless driving is "something new"...(so not even thought of as something needing a rule to allow/disallow)...I do find enough references to the bit to substantiate the use of one.

As well, yes, the overcheck/sidecheck rule would, as it stands, pertain to everyone in the ring. I know there are a lot of people who dislike the things, but go along with them because they must follow the rules, so I would think it only fair, that everyone follow them.


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, my mini isn't registered but does have the temperment and conformation to be shown. I was planning on using his for pleasure driving in a field rather on the side of the road where he would have a better chance of being spooked by cars and dogs.


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 1, 2010)

American Driving Society shows require a bit in their rulebook. Although in my younger (more invincible) years I have rode bareback in a halter and a lead rope, I would never drive without a bit. When you drive, you have attached a "weapon" to that horse.

Also, more subtle communication can be achieved through the use of a bit vs. nose/face pressure, and that is exactly what a bit is for, Communication. Those that use the bit as some form of brakes and steering, like a car, misunderstand the use of the bit. Bits don't stop horses, horse's brains stop horses. Proper education of the horse's brain to understand that a _bit_ of pressure on the mouth means I want the horse to stop, stops horses. With more proper education, it can also mean _bend_ left or right, move laterally left or right, lift a shoulder, turn your head to avoid seeing that "horse eating rock" (with the proper use of blinders), lift your front end, etc.

I have to reeducate a young student I am working with because he seems to want to stop my little mare by pulling harder, instead of giving her a chance to hold the cart back. She sticks her nose on her chest with her mouth gaping, and the sheer fact that she stops is actually what is stopping the vehicle. What he needs to understand is that it is going to take Dolly some time to balance herself to stop that vehicle, and pulling harder just makes it more difficult for her to get her balance. Yup, Bit = Communication. Anything less is uneducated hands on the reins.

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 1, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> American Driving Society shows require a bit in their rulebook. Although in my younger (more invincible) years I have rode bareback in a halter and a lead rope, I would never drive without a bit. When you drive, you have attached a "weapon" to that horse.
> 
> Also, more subtle communication can be achieved through the use of a bit vs. nose/face pressure, and that is exactly what a bit is for, Communication. Those that use the bit as some form of brakes and steering, like a car, misunderstand the use of the bit. Bits don't stop horses, horse's brains stop horses. Proper education of the horse's brain to understand that a _bit_ of pressure on the mouth means I want the horse to stop, stops horses. With more proper education, it can also mean _bend_ left or right, move laterally left or right, lift a shoulder, turn your head to avoid seeing that "horse eating rock" (with the proper use of blinders), lift your front end, etc.
> 
> ...


Well put!








> Those that use the bit as some form of brakes and steering, like a car, misunderstand the use of the bit.


This also makes me think of those who won't use a whip because they think it cruel...when actually, the whip, _used properly_, is a tool that replaces one's leg...not to "whup 'em to make 'em go faster".





I have seen cruely used bitless bridles/side-pulls/bosals, so I know the bit isn't the only thing that can be cruely mismanaged. It is the mind and hands of the rider/driver that makes anything used to "control" the horse, either cruel, or not.


----------



## maplegum (Jul 1, 2010)

As I have stated before in other posts, I use a bitless bridle with Bailey.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 1, 2010)

maplegum said:


> As I have stated before in other posts, I use a bitless bridle with Bailey.



Are they acceptable in the competition ring in Australia??


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 2, 2010)

Just recieved a reply from AMHA.



> Show Rules has determined the definition of a bridle includes a bit. It is also a safety issue and is mandatory at all AMHA Shows.


I have not heard back from AMHR yet, as the person to whom the question was directed, is away.


----------



## maplegum (Jul 4, 2010)

No Sue, bitless bridles are not allowed in the show ring in Australia.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 5, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Also, more subtle communication can be achieved through the use of a bit vs. nose/face pressure, and that is exactly what a bit is for, Communication. Those that use the bit as some form of brakes and steering, like a car, misunderstand the use of the bit. *Bits don't stop horses, horse's brains stop horses. Proper education of the horse's brain to understand that a **bit** of pressure on the mouth means I want the horse to stop, stops horses.* With more proper education, it can also mean _bend_ left or right, move laterally left or right, lift a shoulder, turn your head to avoid seeing that "horse eating rock" (with the proper use of blinders), lift your front end, etc.


For the sake of fairness, I'll point out that to me the above quote is actually an argument for bitless being just as good as bitted. It isn't the bit that stops the horse! It's the cue they are taught. A different cue works every bit as well (pun intended.)

I do believe a bit has a better chance of stopping a horse who is bolting, or at least stopping them sooner, but in a non-emergency situation I'm not concerned that going bitless = less communication.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Jul 5, 2010)

From my understanding, I'm concerned that some people think a bitless bridle is milder than a bit. A horse's face is extremely sensitive, and in the wrong hands a bitless bridle, hackamore or bosal can be a wicked device with considerable potential for nerve damage.

They need to be approached as an informed choice, chosen for a specific reason (dental problems, etc.) and used by a well-informed driver.

Now a question: Does a bitless bridle allow for subtle directional cues? Can you contact each side independently for cueing turns, etc.?


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 5, 2010)

> From my understanding, I'm concerned that some people think a bitless bridle is milder than a bit. A horse's face is extremely sensitive, and in the wrong hands a bitless bridle, hackamore or bosal can be a wicked device with considerable potential for nerve damage.


Exactly why I caution thier use. A side-pull, not so much, but the cross-under-jaw bitless bridles are the ones I dislike so very much. The idea of bitlass isn't a terrible thing, but the premis that all bits are more terrible than using a horses facial and jaw nerves, is. Most people I have met that want to go bitless do so only on the "hype" surrounding "THE" Bitless (cross-under) bridle, which is one of the ones I find the worst, and most dangerous in the hands of someone who has not done their research on the placement of the straps, why the straps go where they do.

I cannot think there is any way to have the same feeling of contact with my horse with the bitless without harming those nerves.

I feel the same way about rope halters, especially when I see a horse tied by one. OMG...the harm that would be done if the horse ever did pull/fly back. Yet, they are all the "rage".


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 6, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> I feel the same way about rope halters, especially when I see a horse tied by one. OMG...the harm that would be done if the horse ever did pull/fly back. *Yet, they are all the "rage". *


I agree. The "rage" is exactly the wrong reason to use a piece of equipment! Good horsemen understand the actual reason for something before they use it, and not just because "so and so" uses it!





Myrna


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 6, 2010)

I would not drive 'bitless', for the same reasons several have cited. I HAVE ridden 'bitless', but in gear that is not commercially produced, but instead, 'created' by me, utilizing parts from a commercial product, and part of my own creation. I used what I'd describe as a 'mechanical hackamore' on several of my horses over the years; it has aluminum side pieces, originated with a soft sheepskin padded 'noseband', has been around for MANY years. I replaced the droopy 'noseband' a shaped metal 'bar', wrapped/padded w/ angora cinch cording. It does have a curb...a flat chain...and works on a leverage principle, but is limited in its 'effect'. My Paint mare went VERY well in it, and she could drink deeply on trail rides...the base reason I put her in it, because she was going fine in a fat sweet iron mullen mouth, very short shanked, curb bit--very mild bit, but she had a very hard time getting a good drink w/ it in her mouth!

When I was growing up, the wickedest device in the Western riding world was a 'bitless' called an Easy Stop. It put pressure, via a metal 'bar', on the two 'sides' of the lower jaw to the point, it was reported, you could break a horse's jaw with it! Don't underestimate the pain/damage that can be inflicted by pressure along certain parts of the lower jaw! This is why one should be leery of some of today's 'bitless' contraptions, IMO.

What kind of rope halters are you referring to? Back when, the "Johnson" rope halter was what we ALL used for 'everyday', and I can see no reason why it would be problematic. Are you referring to some of the 'horse whisperer'-promoted ones that have KNOTS strategically placed? I know little about them, but have read things that seemed to indicate that they can be used to put 'extreme' pressure on sensitive areas on the horse's head...and that, I wouldn't want, either! However, just the 'standard' modern rope halter, I don't see an issue with? I actually made one for my 'big' horse, some years ago, following instructions in...? some horse magazine--out of a single length of rope,with no hardware--which was the innovation of the whole thing...but it surely wasn't an instrument of torture!

Margo


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree bits in the wrong hands can be just as dangerous for the horse. I thought a bridle without a bit would be better now I am just confused. Until I start training my mini I will ask the area mini breeder/trainers for advice. Thanks all for your help


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 6, 2010)

> Are you referring to some of the 'horse whisperer'-promoted ones that have KNOTS strategically placed? I know little about them, but have read things that seemed to indicate that they can be used to put 'extreme' pressure on sensitive areas on the horse's head...and that, I wouldn't want, either


Yes, those are the ones I refer to. The stratigically placed knots, "back in the old days...oh how I age myself", used to be called blood knots, and yes they are placed where they are to cause pain on the nerves of the face and jaw.

They are definately NOT a new and improved piece of equipment, as is most of this "natural horsemanship hype". Sorry, but much of it I have done for years, having been taught by people who were training horses that way before I was born...most of it being simply common horse sense. The rest of it is very good promotional theatrics.

The plain old halters made of rope, with no knots on it, are just what we would use to catch and bring the horses in with, as they were so much more adjustable than nylon, and one would do for the whole lot.


----------

